# Hiring in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada



## alpinesnow (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey, I know it' s early, but no time like the present. I'm looking for a few good men to work as tractor drivers for the upcoming winter. Good salary, brand new equipment. Full training provided. Salary starts at $20/hr. Seasonal contract. Write me for more info if interested or if you know anyone that might be. Thanks.


----------

